# HR20 to HR44 without a deca



## tstewart1 (Jul 15, 2014)

I recently upgrade from a hr20-700 to a hr44 genie. I still have recordings on the hr20 that I want to watch and once I am done with the recordings will get rid of the hr20. I planned on just connecting both boxes to my home network (ether switch) then enabling the whole home server/clients. Turns out they can't see each other and it seems to be because I do not have a deca on the hr20-700. I found a few posts that talk about "unsupported ethernet" without a deca but I have not been able to find out how to accomplish this. I am not interested in purchasing a deca since I will only have this setup for a few weeks. 

Is there any way to connect the two dvr's together via ethernet without a deca?

Thanks

Tim


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Hook both units up to your local network, turn on MRV and you should be fine.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

Its been about a year ago I got my HR44 and I wanted to hard wire the Ethernet to the HR44 and my two HR21s and not use deca. I don't remember the process exactly, but I believe I had to go into network setup on the HR44 and disable the built in deca and indicate I was using a hard wired Ethernet. Once I made that change, it didn't take effect until I restarted the HR44. I already had Ethernet wired to my two HR21s, so all I had to do at that point was to enable the whole home stuff. All the Ethernet services work great at this point including whole home and On Demand.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

bpratt said:


> , but I believe I had to go into network setup on the HR44 and disable the built in deca and indicate I was using a hard wired Ethernet.


There is no such settings. All you do with an HR44 is to connect the ethernet cable wait 10 seconds and you are done. The DECA on the HR44 is never disabled

Only the HR24 needs a Red Button Reset to disable DECA and enable ethernet


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

tstewart1 said:


> Is there any way to connect the two dvr's together via ethernet without a deca?


Just go to ebay and buy a DECA adapter. They are currently being sold for $6 with free shipping.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Bill Broderick said:


> Just go to ebay and buy a DECA adapter.


An Ethernet cable is probably cheaper and will be useful long after the HR20 is gone.


----------



## stevecon (Sep 6, 2006)

I had a couple HR20's that were connected as a WHDVR arrangement via a CCK. I added an HR44-500 Genie & Genie Go. The tech connected it via my WiFi from a router on another floor and left my CCK connected. 

From what I've read I can disconnect the CCK and connect a CAT 5 cable from my non-wireless router in the same cabinet to the Ethernet port of the HR44 to get it off my WiFi. After reseting the Genie's network settings to default, and running the set up again - it connected and I gave it the old static IP address it had when it was connected via WiFi. While doing this, the Genie Go flashed an Amber / Purple light which I sort of expected. It returned to solid Blue after a minute - which was a nice plus. It also indicated to me that it was obtaining an IP address from the HR44's built in DECA and was confirmed by my Genie Go app on my Android phone. 

Checking my WHDVR indicated that there were no other HDDVRs connected though. They are connected via inline device (MOCA?) that splits an IP address from the coax and sends it to CAT 5 cable which connects to the HR20's Ethernet port. It all worked before but not now. What did I miss??

Thanks!


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

stevecon said:


> I had a couple HR20's that were connected as a WHDVR arrangement via a CCK. I added an HR44-500 Genie & Genie Go. The tech connected it via my WiFi from a router on another floor and left my CCK connected.
> 
> From what I've read I can disconnect the CCK and connect a CAT 5 cable from my non-wireless router in the same cabinet to the Ethernet port of the HR44 to get it off my WiFi. After reseting the Genie's network settings to default, and running the set up again - it connected and I gave it the old static IP address it had when it was connected via WiFi. While doing this, the Genie Go flashed an Amber / Purple light which I sort of expected. It returned to solid Blue after a minute - which was a nice plus. It also indicated to me that it was obtaining an IP address from the HR44's built in DECA and was confirmed by my Genie Go app on my Android phone.
> 
> ...


Assuming they are on the same DECA cloud, it should be as simple as rebooting the 20s.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

stevecon said:


> I had a couple HR20's that were connected as a WHDVR arrangement via a CCK. I added an HR44-500 Genie & Genie Go. The tech connected it via my WiFi from a router on another floor and left my CCK connected.


I can tell you from experience that is impossible to connect the HR44 using WiFI if you already have a working BroadBand DECA (CCK). The HR44 just wont give the option.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

stevecon said:


> From what I've read I can disconnect the CCK and connect a CAT 5 cable from my non-wireless router in the same cabinet to the Ethernet port of the HR44 to get it off my WiFi.
> Thanks!


Do you actually have two routers? Did you remove the CCK>?


----------



## stevecon (Sep 6, 2006)

Yes, I do have multiple routers. Three actually - two of which are wireless. One functions as the router (DHCP enabled, etc.) and the others are bridged and function as switches really (no connection to the WAN ports, DHCP disabled, etc.). I did remove the CCK. The DECAs are untouched and in place as they were before. I RBR the HR20s twice. The first time didn't make them work with WHDVR and I had to leave before they started up completely to test them the second time. Maybe when I get home tonite I'll be treated to seeing them working ::fingers crossed::


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

stevecon said:


> Yes, I do have multiple routers. Three actually - two of which are wireless. ::


there might lie your problem.....

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevecon (Sep 6, 2006)

Why would multiple routers bridged together be a problem? If the CCK worked with them - why wouldn't the DECA in the HR44 (with CCK removed)? I have no problem reconnecting it - I was primarily interested in getting my address by Ethernet instead of WiFi which is working fine. While looking at how to do that, I saw all this talk about the CCK not being needed, etc. etc..


----------



## stevecon (Sep 6, 2006)

peds48 said:


> I can tell you from experience that is impossible to connect the HR44 using WiFI if you already have a working BroadBand DECA (CCK). The HR44 just wont give the option.


Interesting. I have a working CCK and the tech installed my HR44 to get access via my WiFi. The install tech needed my security key, SSID, etc. It even says "Ethernet deactivated" and has my SSID info, etc.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

stevecon said:


> Why would multiple routers bridged together be a problem?


Because 99% of the time they are not set up properly. I "cringe" every time I see a device used for what is not made to be used as&#8230;.


----------



## stevecon (Sep 6, 2006)

peds48 said:


> there might lie your problem.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk





peds48 said:


> Because 99% of the time they are not set up properly. I "cringe" every time I see a device used for what is not made to be used as&#8230;.


As I recall, you're the one who told me I couldn't use multiple routers to get my GenieGo working a couple of weeks ago.. and then added a comment like "I don't understand why people over complicate systems by using equiment in ways it's not designed" - just like you did above. You act like bridging routers isn't supported (it is by every consumer router manufacturer I have seen so far!). Further, you wanted me to rewire so I could connect to my main router instead because you *insisted* a bridged connection wouldn't work. Well, you were dead wrong. It worked without doing those ridiculous things you said I'd have to do. It turned out to be an undocumented issue with the Actiontec MI424WR Wireless Broadband Router port forwarding rules.

If nothing else, I suggest that you re-think your *tone* when answering questions because you clearly don't know as much about some things as you would have people think.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

stevecon said:


> . Further, you wanted me to rewire so I could connect to my main router instead because you *insisted*


I just give (free) advice, is up to you to decide wether is valuable to you or not. If no value is found, feel free to move on and follow someone else's.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

bpratt said:


> Its been about a year ago I got my HR44 and I wanted to hard wire the Ethernet to the HR44 and my two HR21s and not use deca. I don't remember the process exactly, but I believe I had to go into network setup on the HR44 and disable the built in deca and indicate I was using a hard wired Ethernet. Once I made that change, it didn't take effect until I restarted the HR44. I already had Ethernet wired to my two HR21s, so all I had to do at that point was to enable the whole home stuff. All the Ethernet services work great at this point including whole home and On Demand.


I hope you added a bsf so the deca signals don't hit your other receivers.

The hr44 always has deca on.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

stevecon said:


> Why would multiple routers bridged together be a problem? If the CCK worked with them - why wouldn't the DECA in the HR44 (with CCK removed)? I have no problem reconnecting it - I was primarily interested in getting my address by Ethernet instead of WiFi which is working fine. While looking at how to do that, I saw all this talk about the CCK not being needed, etc. etc..


Ok hold on. There seems to be something else going on here.

Let's see if I understand what the situation seems to be right now.

Right now the HR 44 and the genie go have Internet access can see other and work fine together.

The two HR 20s still work fine and can see each other fine.

The HR 44 cannot see the HR 20s. And the HR 20s cannot see the HR 44s.

The HR 20s both have deca dongle's on them which is the little thing that connects to the coax cable and then a short ethernet cable into the back of the box along with a short coax cable. The HR 44 has an ethernet cable going directly into a router. There is no other connection from a coaxial cable to an ethernet cable in your system.

If that is all correct then here's my questions.....

When you are going to settings and whole home and look at status to see other networked DVRs, the HR 44 does not see the HR 20s, but do the HR 20s see the HR 44 if you pull up to the same screen on the HR 20s?

First do you know how your system is wired?

You should only have one dish?

Did they hook up a swim 16?

Can you describe exactly how your cabling is hooked up right now?

If you press the - key on your remote on the HR 20s does it ever say Internet connected?

What did the HR 44 replace?

just to clarify you did reset network defaults on the HR 20s correct?

Did you set static IP's for the H our 20s as well?

If you go into advanced settings on the network settings on all of the receivers do they all have the same subnet mask?Gateway? DNS?

Make sure you let us know what kind of splitters are used in your system.

It honestly sounds like somehow the HR 20s are segregated on the Coax / deca network from the HR 44. Describing exactly how your entire system is setup will help explain it. Maybe a bsf is in place somewhere for some reason.

But you really can't hook up a CCK in line somewhere in your system if you're hardwired on the HR 44. You would have IP issues because you would've created a circle for the ethernet connection.

Basically you only want to interject Internet at one point in the entire directv system and then the coax cable using deca/moca to the boxes make sure everything is connected to the Internet. Your directv system is in its own somewhat separated cloud if you will.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Ok hold on. There seems to be something else going on here.
> 
> Let's see if I understand what the situation seems to be right now.
> 
> ...


Sort of sounds like there are two segments and why the 44 "and" a CCK are connecting to the router.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> Sort of sounds like there are two segments and why the 44 "and" a CCK are connecting to the router.


Indeed. If convenient, connect ethernet direct to HR44 after removing CCK. Reboot everything, and you may well have it licked.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

stevecon said:


> Why would multiple routers bridged together be a problem?


It depends on how they are bridged. It sounds like you've turned the two Wi-fi routers into WAPs so everything should work. If they were bridged but with funny subnets set up (as is common in a true bridging situation), the receivers may not handle it.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Some Pictures would be nice


----------



## stevecon (Sep 6, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Sort of sounds like there are two segments and why the 44 "and" a CCK are connecting to the router.


I quoted this as it encompasses the post from inkahauts. First, I'm away from my set up until next week. I'll answer as much as I can w/o being there to check the set up. I have Verizon FiOS 75/75 service with an Actiontec MI424WR router on the second floor with DHCP enabled handing out IP addesses beginning at 192.168.1.100. The static devices are between .1 and .99 and consist of router, bridged switches, desktop PCs and other stationary network devices like a BD player, Network DVD player, printer, NAS, weather station and DTV Genie & HDDVRs (before WHDVR was officially supported by using LAN cables feeding each - not like now with the MOCA devices) I use OPENDNS for my DNS server IPs. Subnet mask is 255.255.255.0; all in all - a pretty "vanilla" set up I think.

The 4 port Actiontec connects to an 8 port Linksys BEFSR81 (I believe) 3 feet away. Together, they connect to PCs, printers, weather station devices, PS3, Blu Ray players, a network DVD player, DVRS and a 5 port Linksys switch (bridged) and an 4 port Linksys wireless N switch (also bridged) and a number of wall jacks that have nothing connected. In rooms where more than one device needed to be connected, I installed and bridged routers / switches as needed as mentions above. One was WiFi capable as the Actiontec wireless router was at the opposite end of the house on the 2nd floor.

Before I get too deep, last night I reconnected the stand alone CCK to the Linksys 8 port switch - that is next to / and bridged to the Actionec router on floor 2. When I did this, I could see the WHDVRs once again. It works without an issue. The Genie is connected via CAT5 from the bridged Linksys Wifi N router/switch in the same entertaiment cabinet as the Genie - on the first floor. It has 4 LAN ports is connected to a HTPC, PS3, Genie and the Actiontec Router on the second floor. The HR20s are connected by MOCA.

With the CCK disconnected:

I have a single dish.
I have two swm "splitter modules" with 8 or so output connectors on each as there are some SD DVRs in the mix.
HR20s are connected by MOCA
Genie connected by Ethernet / CAT5 / Router
HR20s have static IPs
I did NOT return the HR20 network to default.
Genie can not see HR20s
I do not know if the HR20 can see the Genie (but suspect not.)

I'll have to see about the rest of the questions when I get back.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

stevecon said:


> With the CCK disconnected:
> 
> I have a single dish.
> I have two swm "splitter modules" with 8 or so output connectors on each as there are some SD DVRs in the mix.
> ...


the Genie always has the DECA/MoCa active, so it sounds like there is a break in the coax network if the Genie doesn't connect to the HR20s without being "routed" through a CCK and one of your routers.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> the Genie always has the DECA/MoCa active, so it sounds like there is a break in the coax network if the Genie doesn't connect to the HR20s without being "routed" through a CCK and one of your routers.


Yeah my long post was basically fishing for finding exactly this out and why. Maybe when he gets back he can take some pictures of his splitters and his swim16 and what's right next to it all so we can figure out what is going on.

Maybe there is a diplexer in the line.

I'd like to know the details on all the coax connections.


----------

